# Lr updated for Apple Silicon



## mcasan (Dec 8, 2020)

Anyone running a M1 MacBook or Mini that has updated their Lr app to the latest version which is updated for Apple Silicon?

If so, any noticeable changes such as speed?


----------



## RobOK (Dec 9, 2020)

Would be interested in this too!!


----------



## kimballistic (Dec 9, 2020)

This article is short on details and a bit sloppy, but here's a comparison:

https://petapixel.com/2020/12/08/benchmarking-performance-lightroom-on-m1-vs-rosetta-2-vs-intel/


----------



## RobOK (Dec 9, 2020)

would be good if they listed the prices of the respective models (the decked out Intel MBP sounded more expensive)


----------



## PhilBurton (Dec 10, 2020)

kimballistic said:


> This article is short on details and a bit sloppy, but here's a comparison:
> 
> https://petapixel.com/2020/12/08/benchmarking-performance-lightroom-on-m1-vs-rosetta-2-vs-intel/


I think it's fair to say that it's early days for both the ARM-native version of Lightroom and Rosetta 2, so that everyone can expect performance tuning in the next year or so.  Plus of course bug fixes.


----------

